
Which language will replace C between D, Go and Rust? (2015) - mbgaxyz
https://www.quora.com/Which-language-has-the-brightest-future-in-replacement-of-C-between-D-Go-and-Rust-And-Why?share=1
======
sigjuice
There is no replacing C. The world can't even move on from Python 2 to Python
3.

